# Tealight Glass Garden Stakes



## Karren (May 1, 2009)

On sale at JC Penny's.... http://www4.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx...87|57095|59556 for $29.99

This set includes 12 powder-coated black metal stakes that are almost three feet high, and different colored glass tea light cups. They'd also look lovely illuminating a walkway at an evening wedding or reception. For extra garden party glamour, consider planting some moonflower seeds, which will bloom at night


----------



## McRubel (May 1, 2009)

I bet they look gorgeous at night!


----------



## magosienne (May 1, 2009)

I love that stuff !


----------



## SewAmazing (May 1, 2009)

Fabulous! I bet they would really be good with citronella tea light candles to keep mosquitoes at bay. Haven't been to JCP in a while, thanks Karren, I want to get a few sets of these.


----------



## pinksugar (May 2, 2009)

pretty! I'd want plain white, but they'd look so cute, like little fairy lights


----------



## Bec688 (May 3, 2009)

Those are pretty, they'd be a nice feature if you''re having an outdoor garden party. The only problem with those types of votives, after burning the candles for awhile it starts affecting the colour of them and they go 'dull' (we have these in the garden near work)


----------



## Roxie (May 3, 2009)

I want lanterns in my room, but those are so pretty! I am kind of a coloured light junkie!


----------

